# DMC v.s DIMC



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

what are the differences?
which one is better?
pros v.s cons
Urgent..some one please answer!! 








#nerd


----------



## madiha789 (Jan 29, 2010)

DIMC is really new, no batch has graduated from it yet!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh got it thnx!


----------



## 7th_sky (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello! Does anyone know about how the current living conditions are for the girls dorms in DIMC? Is it true that there is no air conditioning? One more thing, do they make their students repeat a whole year if they happen to fail one course?

And... I was wondering........ Does DIMC provide any buses for transportation?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

i heard theres only boy dorms in dow international..
theres about 4 airconditioners in every room
idk about repeating a year, maybe they take you outt,
and idk about buses either


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

There are hostels for both boys and girls at DIMC.
If you fail a course (a certain exam paper) then you get a chance to do it again. If you fail that, then you write it the 3rd time with the next batch...and if you fail that...not sure what will happen to you. But you shouldn't even be at that point to begin with. But rumor has it that u get 4 chances and then your out.
DIMC does provide buses for transportation.
DMC and DIMC is the same...it's only a difference of environment and students.
There's many threads on this topic. Search the forum.


----------



## 7th_sky (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank-you!


----------

